

Price-O-Matic: Easy answers to "What's it Worth?" for all your junk - ogreyonder
http://i.imgur.com/mmPAztu.png

======
ogreyonder
I had an idea. If it already exists, please tell me!

Trying to cash in my miscellanea is like a second job, and I'd rather spend my
weekends doing something else. I liked the idea of using Amazon Fulfillments
posted here on HN, but I found that it's moderately annoying to have to look
up every single thing yourself. I have a box of a couple hundred different
cables and random electronic parts, for example.

I'd love to just snap some pictures with my phone and have someone tell me
what's worth selling; that way, I could just gather together the most
profitable items to sell and donate the rest.

I know how to implement this system and make it sustainable, but my question
is: do you think it's worth spending time on?

~~~
Raphmedia
Go ahead. If I could turn photos of my stuff into money, I would do it.

Hell, I would get rid of so much stuff I don't feel like finding their worth.
Cards, old consoles, old textbooks, etc.

~~~
ogreyonder
Thanks for the feedback! I have exactly the same feeling. I have so many boxes
of things that I've collected ...and moved with... but never use.

------
mjhea0
dude. just make it. do it in iterations so you can test it out to get
feedback.

~~~
ogreyonder
Well, the first step was to figure out if it's been done before. I only put in
about an hour thinking about it... and it's so simple that I imagine it's been
tried, and the people who would know would be on HN. :)

